# Sitting or Breathing too much? Use polio to treat cancer



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2015)

Use polio to treat cancer? - CBS News



> Like many original ideas, Matthias Gromeier's notion that polio might kill cancer tumors was met with disdain. But two decades later, the use of the virus known for crippling and killing millions is showing promise against one of the most virulent forms of cancer -- glioblastoma brain tumors. Two patients Scott Pelley meets in the first clinical trial for the treatment have been declared cancer free by doctors. Pelley's report, in which 60 Minutes cameras spent 10 months capturing patients receiving the therapy and learning of its effects, will be broadcast on Sunday, March 29 at 7 p.m. ET/PT.
> 
> "I got a range of responses, from crazy to you're lying...most people just thought it was too dangerous," says Gromeier, a molecular biologist, when he started pushing his idea to attack tumors with the polio virus. One of those naysayers was Dr. Henry Friedman, a neuro-oncologist who is the deputy director of the Brain Tumor Center at Duke University.
> "I thought he was nuts," Friedman tells Pelley. "I really thought he was using a weapon that produced paralysis." That was 15 years ago. Today, after research, animal trials and now this human clinical trial, he is more than optimistic. "This, to me, is the most promising therapy I have seen in my career, period." Friedman has been researching a cure for glioblastoma for more than 30 years.
> ...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 30, 2015)

good news! seems like a concept out of some game/movie coming to fruition in actual. should be studied now, worked upon and seen. 
and that amusing heading....


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thats fantastic news!!! Hope all other forms of cancer are eliminated soon just like smallpox


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2015)

If an idea isn't absurd at first , it ain't worth it !!


----------

